# Sixth Borough Screenplay Competition



## Alexis6BE (Jan 27, 2010)

The Sixth Borough Screenwriting Competition is a way for Screenwriters to get their scripts into the hands of industry professionals with the possibility of having their vision make it from page to screen. Sixth Borough Entertainment is currently in search of a script to make a 1 to 2 million-dollar feature within the next year. That is where you come in... The winner will be offered an option contract for a Feature Film! Do you have the next great script?

http://www.sixthboroughscreenplay.com/


----------



## Atrak (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope. I don't, as I don't write screenplays. I hear Altamont does, however  .


----------



## Altamont (Jan 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope. I don't, as I don't write screenplays. I hear Altamont does, however  .


 
I DO! Haha, thanks for the plug buddy. Hm...perhaps I can work out something feature length...sounds like fun!


----------



## Gaeuvyen (Jan 29, 2010)

Darn I would totally go for this but....1-2 mil? That's way to much money to touch on things I write....I prefer low budget stuff. To me the story telling becomes better, but that is my opinion.


----------

